# Gotham City - Fog in Dubai



## PushingTin (Oct 18, 2011)

I like to call this "Gotham City"

We get some heavy dense fog in Dubai but I stay in a high rise and managed to capture this photo from the balcony.

All crits and comments welcome


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 18, 2011)

Amazing man..  I think black and white will have more impact especially if you want to call it "gotham city".


----------



## 889Media (Oct 18, 2011)

That looks so awesome! Very nice processing too!!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats a pretty slick shot.


----------



## KenC (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice!  Has a really dreamy quality and I love the colors.


----------



## PushingTin (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments 

Here is another shot of the fog


----------



## memento (Oct 18, 2011)

what a sight!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 18, 2011)

GREAT picture. Congratulations!
It's already beautiful as it is but, if I were you, I'd work a little on a couple of halos that caught my attention pretty quickly. For instance, in the tall building on the top-right corner.

Anyway, just trying to help you improve the picture. Regardless of this, I love the picture. Never seen one like it before.

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## MatchlessArts (Oct 18, 2011)

outstanding #2 is amazing man. good work, Thats really high up there


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 889Media (Oct 18, 2011)

Have to give another comment now that you posted your second picture. I love that one too! These are some great shots  Very nice job, both shooting and processing!


----------



## Fishpaste (Oct 18, 2011)

> GREAT picture. Congratulations!
> It's already beautiful as it is but, if I were you, I'd work a little on  a couple of halos that caught my attention pretty quickly. For  instance, in the tall building on the top-right corner.
> 
> Anyway, just trying to help you improve the picture. Regardless of this, I love the picture. Never seen one like it before.



I actually like this effect. It looks more ghostly, and less natural, which sort of works for this picture. 

The only problem is the location and size of the watermark. Awesome photos!


----------



## PrestonS (Oct 19, 2011)

Great photos, I really like both of them.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow. Where was this taken from? Burj Dubai? (I know, they changed the name but..)


----------



## PushingTin (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments 

It was not taken from the Burj Khalifa (which is the tallest building in the world) but from a high rise in the Dubai Marina where I stay. This was taken from the 47th floor.

I thought I would share one last photo from the collection:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 19, 2011)

take some stitched panorama man...


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 19, 2011)

wow....those are incredible pix...


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 19, 2011)

Love the processing. Are these HDR shot with a polarized filter to start with?


----------



## robitussin217 (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoah! The word "amazing" gets thrown around a lot but that is a truly amazing sight. Good work. 

In the second photo you posted, I envision a ship sailing on the fog toward the buildings. I'm not high, I swear.


----------



## PushingTin (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks,  no filters used at all - nikon 24-70 2.8 lens.

The last pic is a true hdr shot of 5 pics.
The others are just one image but changed the exposure to create 3  images and give a HDR type of feel.

Glad you like them


----------



## ScubaDude (Oct 21, 2011)

Great shots, but I have to agree that the haloing around the tall building in #1 and #3 are a bit distracting. When making HDR images, I've found that I almost always have to process the shot several different ways, then cut and paste the good bits into one final image. For example, this shot was processed three times: once for the water, once for the sky, and once for the pier, and then combined into one image.


----------



## camz (Oct 21, 2011)

I hate to be redundant...but wow!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 21, 2011)

Rather surreal.


----------



## PushingTin (Oct 22, 2011)

Thx again for all the comments, really means alot.

Scuba - Thx for the advise, I also hate halo's and keep trying to improve to reduce them - I shall keep practising


----------



## Fleacz (Oct 22, 2011)

incredible... just incredible! kudos


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 22, 2011)

Very cool, MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## Neor (Oct 22, 2011)

So great! I love them.
Do they get fog like this in Dubai? I would love to see it in reality.


----------



## K24Photography (Oct 22, 2011)

These look fake, but not in any sort of bad way. It's something that you don't see every day and something that I personally wouldn't expect to see in this way. I love the pictures. They make me want to stare at them and find something new with my imagination. Well done!


----------

